# Computer Engineering in Sydney!



## Habib (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello bros! I want to do my BSc in Computer Engineering in Sydney. In which universities should I apply? what are the top unis for studying computer engineering or IT? and what's the range of tuition fees here? 
and also, as an international student will I get any job facilities?


----------

